# What if you had a Clone?



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 7, 2012)

Let's say that an exact copy of you was made, and by exact I mean 100% exact. The other you has your personality, memories, preferences, and every other aspect about you. Do you think you both would "hang out" and become friends? I had a dream last night that this happened and I lived in a city where my roommate was me. At first it was fine but then it got annoying. It's not that being the same bothered me it was just that I would want something and the other would want it just the same as me and even though we were the same person, we each desired to have for our own. It was really weird and now have all these ideas for a possible novel haha.

So what do you think? How would you like to live with yourself, more than you already do?


----------



## Martinus (Jul 7, 2012)

As with the Highlander, there can be only one!  I don't imagine I'd like a copy of myself all that much.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 8, 2012)

We'd probably just take turns motivating each other to clean the house and get all the paperwork organized.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd harvest its organs.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 8, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'd harvest its organs.



Too funny! And now I'm scared because I think you are being serious XD


----------



## Ireth (Jul 8, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'd harvest its organs.



I read a book like that once, only the harvesting was being done by the parents of the cloned girl without her knowledge or consent. Pretty creepy stuff.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 8, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> We'd probably just take turns motivating each other to clean the house and get all the paperwork organized.



*HA! * Clone an android? Only in the movies pal!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 8, 2012)

I always find it odd that most people's response is that they would not like a clone of themselves. It's rather ironic that you wouldn't want to be in your own company.


----------



## Noc (Jul 8, 2012)

I've fought a doppelganger, but never a complete copy of myself.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 9, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I read a book like that once, only the harvesting was being done by the parents of the cloned girl without her knowledge or consent. Pretty creepy stuff.



_The Island_ started with a similar premise (clones raised in an isolated "paradise", ignorant of their ultimate destiny as patient-specific organ farms), then devolved into a Michael Bay explodathon.


----------



## Helleaven (Jul 9, 2012)

The world we live in is not ready for two Helleavens. Should that happen; the sky would collapse, the mountains would rise up and walk away, the stars would start to fall down, the seas would vaporize, and the ground would tremble and tear apart...

Joking aside, I would try to kill it to see how much he (I ?) can endure, how long it takes to kill it, how are his actual fighting and agility skills when it comes to a matter of survival...

Then I made him go to work/school instead of me due to find more time for writing.

Chatting would be annoying, because all the thoughts are the same. He would always agree my opinions since they're actually mine.

And since he is the exact copy of me, he would try to do all of these to me! Thus, he must be destroyed. 

All of a sudden I feel sorry for myself...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 9, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> _The Island_ started with a similar premise (clones raised in an isolated "paradise", ignorant of their ultimate destiny as patient-specific organ farms), then devolved into a Michael Bay explodathon.



That was a pretty good movie. Could have been better, not the best, but decent.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 9, 2012)

There would be an explosion. The world would be over-run by weirdness. Apocolypse.


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd use this chance to see my faults. As they say, it's easier to see faults in others. Apart from that, I see a major crime wave in my future if I had a clone hehe

x


----------



## Jess A (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmm.

Then I would have double the income to set aside for travel.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 15, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Then I would have double the income to set aside for travel.



Would you have your clone working at a different job? That might be weird to be working together! Or would it?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 15, 2012)

Your clone is going to be a copy of you. So just like you're going to try to have it doing all this stuff, it is going to try to have you doing all this stuff. So you'll probably have to come to some arrangement and split the work and fun. Your clone isn't just going to do whatever you say any more than you'd do whatever it says.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 16, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Your clone is going to be a copy of you. So just like you're going to try to have it doing all this stuff, it is going to try to have you doing all this stuff. So you'll probably have to come to some arrangement and split the work and fun. Your clone isn't just going to do whatever you say any more than you'd do whatever it says.



That's exactly what happened in my dream! One of us would want something and even though we were the same we wanted it only for "our self" and not the other.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 16, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Would you have your clone working at a different job? That might be weird to be working together! Or would it?



I was making a joke.  

Realistically, I would take her travelling with me. I don't often complain, I like to see everything and I am willing to try most things. I have been told that I am an ideal travelling companion, though I do enjoy travelling alone in a lot of cases.

It would also be interesting to brainstorm with myself.


----------



## They'reWatchingUs (Jul 17, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> I was making a joke.
> 
> Realistically, I would take her travelling with me. I don't often complain, I like to see everything and I am willing to try most things. I have been told that I am an ideal travelling companion, though I do enjoy travelling alone in a lot of cases.
> 
> It would also be interesting to brainstorm with myself.


Brainstorming would be fun... are you seriously willing to try almost anything? Including brussel sprouts? You got nerve, Little Storm Cloud.
Seriously.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 17, 2012)

They'reWatchingUs said:


> Brainstorming would be fun... are you seriously willing to try almost anything? Including brussel sprouts? You got nerve, Little Storm Cloud.
> Seriously.



I said _almost_ anything. 

But I have tried brussel sprouts. Just recently, in fact. We never liked them as children. I clearly still don't.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 20, 2012)

The only problem with this is that while you may start out the same in short order you would become 'two' different people. 
The reasons for this being, we each have a wide range of events that happen daily and we react to these events depending on a wide range of things that would take a book alone to detail out. Unless you were in exactly the same place in excatly the same mood with the same exact thoughts, hormon levels, stressors, eating the same exact diet etc at the exact same time as your other self it would be impossiable to stay the same for long. Not to mention people are complex one day someone smiles and says hello and we respond back, the next day if the person repetes the greeting we may not, this may or may not annoy the greeter for a number of reasons.
I would think it would be like like having a really annoying twin, nothing more.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 21, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> The only problem with this is that while you may start out the same in short order you would become 'two' different people.
> The reasons for this being, we each have a wide range of events that happen daily and we react to these events depending on a wide range of things that would take a book alone to detail out. Unless you were in exactly the same place in excatly the same mood with the same exact thoughts, hormon levels, stressors, eating the same exact diet etc at the exact same time as your other self it would be impossiable to stay the same for long. Not to mention people are complex one day someone smiles and says hello and we respond back, the next day if the person repetes the greeting we may not, this may or may not annoy the greeter for a number of reasons.
> I would think it would be like like having a really annoying twin, nothing more.



Hey everybody, look at Mr. Science McTechnical over here! Nah but those are good points


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 22, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Hey everybody, look at Mr. Science McTechnical over here! Nah but those are good points



Sweetie that would me _Mrs_. Science McTechnical, and thanks  I have a strong science background so that makes me happy indeed.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 22, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Sweetie that would me _Mrs_. Science McTechnical, and thanks  I have a strong science background so that makes me happy indeed.



Oh...whoops. I'm sorry to have offended you ma'am XD


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 22, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> offended - ma'am XD



Err no offence, well at least until you called me "ma'am" I am _not_ that old yet. Hahaha.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 23, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Err no offence, well at least until you called me "ma'am" I am _not_ that old yet. Hahaha.



Well apparently there is no pleasing you!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL. Na just hate feeling like someones grandmother


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually I was going to bring up the same points as Blue Lotus until I read her comment.

Personally I think I'd use my clone to train myself, having the same interests and everything. Fighting, fitness, writing anything. Plus I could finish building the shelter for my forge without waiting for my father to get off work.


----------

